# Is There Anything Wrong with the Nikon D7000?



## TwoRails (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm beginning to thing there is a problem with the D7000.  Let me know what I'm missing, but here's story:  Back in Oct. '10 they came out, but late.  Everyone seemed to be selling them, but I hadn't saved enough $$ yet.  Then in about a month later I looked again and nobody had them that I found.  

Then I heard they had auto focus problems and pixel problems.

It's now near the end of Feb. '11 and places like Adorama, B&H, and others still don't have them.  

So I'm wondering if they had to do a major fix on them and if they are shipping...???  I know some folk bought them at Best Buy, but are they the "original" version, or the fixed version (if such a thing exists)?  My Best Buy is suppose to have them according to checking online, but they haven't had any for a long time.

So, how come they are not "everywhere" like the 60D???

Thanks  
TwoRails


----------



## JG_Coleman (Feb 21, 2011)

I've watched the D7000 for a while, and you're right, it's been widely advertised for quite some time despite the fact that most places seem to have a hard time getting their hands on a sufficient number of copies.

At the end of the day, nobody in this forum has secret insider knowledge into what's going on at Nikon HQ... so speculation is about the best you'll get.

I would say, personally, that the camera is perfectly fine and likely to be just as reliable as Nikon's other upper-entry-level/lower-level-mid-range D-SLRs.  In all likelihood, whether by choice or circumstance, they just haven't produced enough to distribute on a mass-scale yet.  The people that bought them earlier are just the lucky ones that scooped up the few copies that have made it out to distributors thus far.  To the best of knowledge, there hasn't been any kind of "recall" on them for especially faulty parts.  Cameras break sometimes... doesn't mean the whole line is faulty.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 21, 2011)

Sounds more like a supply chain issue. Shame on them though. It's one thing to delay launch to get things right, but it's another thing to have everything right but not ready.

I am no insider either, but I am familiar with both consumer and industrial products. For consumer products, you sell them in large quantities so it's easier to find the right supplier at the right price to make the product. For industrial products, the quantity is low, therefore it's harder to find the right vendor who's willing to do it at the right price. For consumer grade DSLRs, it's in the middle. You can never compete in quantity with consumer grade electronics, and it's not going to have as high of margin as specialized industrial products. It's a tough one I bet.


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a D7000 and love it!

The problem is with Nikon's supply versus the demand.


----------



## quiddity (Feb 21, 2011)

go amazon they had them new last i looked


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2011)

> Is There Anything Wrong with the Nikon D7000?


Yes, some people wish to equate it with the D300(s) and D700.


----------



## fsquare (Feb 21, 2011)

Had it, sold it, went to a D300s. Nothing wrong with it but I just wanted something a little more sturdy and weather sealed. Around these parts, there are plenty of D7000 in stores.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 21, 2011)

I wanted to get one since they came out but after hearing problems with the dead pixels in the video I figured I would wait until it was corrected, and after it was I ordered one. Shortly after before it got here I found out about the "focus" problems they were having or as some claimed, lenses stop focusing and needing to be reattached to work correctly or possible some back focus issues. But you know after I got it, I really tested it and I have yet to find one problem. Mine was a newer stock so my firmware was already updated correcting the dead pixels. As far as focusing, this thing is tack sharp and faster than anything else ive ever used. So my answer is No, nothing at all is wrong with the d7000. 

They can't keep them in stock, they keep selling out as soon as they get them. I watched amazon everyday until I saw the green light. Ordered it, along with the mb-d11 and an extra battery. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## sierramister (Feb 21, 2011)

The problems have been manifested by D300s and D90 owners who realize that a bunch of people now own a camera with a much better sensor than theirs.


----------



## pdq5oh (Feb 21, 2011)

I got one of the first ones. The first one the camera store I deal with got. No problems at all with it. I'd say demand has out-stripped supply.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Feb 21, 2011)

TwoRails said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm beginning to thing there is a problem with the D7000.  Let me know what I'm missing, but here's story:  Back in Oct. '10 they came out, but late.  Everyone seemed to be selling them, but I hadn't saved enough $$ yet.  Then in about a month later I looked again and nobody had them that I found.
> 
> ...


And I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Ginu (Feb 22, 2011)

Pretty much any store I've been to has them in stock...


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 22, 2011)

TwoRails said:


> It's now near the end of Feb. '11 and places like Adorama, B&H, and others still don't have them.



Adorama is fully stocked with D7000 kits and body only. In fact, Howard Stern came into the store yesterday and bought a D7000!


----------



## ghache (Feb 22, 2011)

I have one and it doesnt have the dead pixel issue so i didnt update the firmware. camera has no problem at all and works perfectly fine. its a damn nice camera.


----------



## robb01 (Feb 22, 2011)

Great camera, would like to have one!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 22, 2011)

HelenOster said:


> Adorama is fully stocked with D7000 kits and body only. In fact, Howard Stern came into the store yesterday and bought a D7000!



Great.  Now I have to switch to Canon...


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 22, 2011)

The last thing I remember shopping for that was out of stock was the Nintendo Wii.  The D7000 is definitely in stock, or else Ebayer's would be selling them for $500 more than what the stores have them listed for.


----------



## OrionsByte (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah like others have said, it's a supply and demand thing.  I finally got my hands on one after being on the waiting list at the local(ish) camera store for a couple months.  The only problem I've experienced with it so far is that it makes it really obvious I'm using cheap glass.


----------



## LBPhotog (Feb 22, 2011)

I work in the industry in a retail situation and I believe this is what happened with the D7000:

Nikon (and Canon also, but not to the extent that Nikon does it) creates a demand for a new camera by limiting the supply - they always have (and Canon does it a different way they ALWAYS have).  In the last 15 years I can't think of a camera that Nikon has announced that they didn't HYPE HYPE HYPE and then squeeze the line so tightly with supply.  Nikon let a few D7000 trickle out back in Sept/Oct to let 'word of mouth' create even MORE hype.

Well, here's the thing, in Nov/Dec you don't need a new camera to drive sales - the shopping season will naturally do that for you; but, where you DO need sales is in the first quarter of a new fiscal year (to keep the share holders happy). Also, in the middle of December I believe that Nikon had to go on a year-end inventory hold because product was SO HARD to acquire.

Now, we are into a new fiscal year and there is plenty of supply to be had (coincidentally during the slowest retail time of the year).  I know that my store is up almost 20% over last year in the first 6 weeks of the year largely in part to the availability of the  D7000 ...


----------



## MichiganFarts (Feb 22, 2011)

Why does this thread even exist?  Wouldn't the D7000 actually have to be out of stock for any of this crap to be true?


----------



## Garbz (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm traveling the world at the moment. In Dubai I saw 3 D7000s, 2 in reputable shops, and one in a street corner shop where someone was bargaining down without me even saying anything. In Prague I saw one in an electronic store in the window for a reasonable price. Today in Vienna Neidermayer in had 2 of them, one in the window and one on the shelf. According to the net back home the body and the one with the 18-105 are in stock, the one bundled with the 18-55 is sold out.

In summary, either you're not looking hard enough or maybe everyone is buying up from B&H and Andromeda because they are so cheap and popular. Either way neither would indicate there's a problem or a limited supply.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies!  I read each one with interest!  

It seems strange to me that Nikon would limit supplies.  I say that because, from my understanding, the 60D came out *roughly* the same time and it has been available everywhere for a long time, even at Costco.  My logic (if any) was it (D7000) had to have issues or it would also be everywhere since release.  So, holding it back would have cost them a customer as, if I didn't already have Nikon glass, I would have picked up the 60D already.  Yes, maybe they couldn't just keep up with demand, and yes, maybe they just wanted to "create" demand.  Either way, it does boil down to not being able to get one, when a person wants one. 

It's good to hear that folks here haven't been having any issues with them, and from what little I read, the problems were fairly isolated (but Murphy's law would dictate the one I got would have issues, LOL).  

As to why this thread exists, it has several reasons.  One, they were not available the last time I checked, and I've been checking every week or two since last year, but haven't checked lately.  It good to see it in stock, and at one of my favorite places: Adorama.   It's still a valid thread as even if I looked first, immediately before posting, I still would have posted as I wanted to know the *reason* why it took so long to be in stock other than at places that wanted $400-500 more than retail.

And that is if the first "release" of the camera did in fact have issues, then I, and other readers, would know to avoid the early releases.  It is very common for the first "rev" of an electronic item to have problems that need fixed.  I use to build computers for a long time and everyone knows that the first release of an OS (Operating System) normally gets "fixed" in service pack releases.  Rev 1 of motherboards almost always have issues until Rev 1.x or Rev 2 comes out.  And so on.  A lot of folks won't build until somethings been out for a while.

Again, thanks everyone for taking time to post! 

TwoRails


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 22, 2011)

Every popular nikon camera has had these initial supply issues.


----------



## Yorkie (Apr 1, 2011)

TwoRails said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm beginning to thing there is a problem with the D7000.  Let me know what I'm missing, but here's story:  Back in Oct. '10 they came out, but late.  Everyone seemed to be selling them, but I hadn't saved enough $$ yet.  Then in about a month later I looked again and nobody had them that I found.
> 
> ...


 
Yorkie: After 3 fixes on my D7000 since new (purchased 2nd Jan), it required yet another autofocus fix, even though the last fix was on the autofocus. Anyway after much to-ing and fro-ing, my dealer (Mathers of Lancashire in the UK) finally agreed to take my camera back and supply me with a new one.

Well they sent me another duff one. I've just been on the phone to them this morning (I'll never by on-line from a dealer miles away ever again, not to mention a newly released camera) and Chris Webb, the company director, has told me personally that he will no longer sell the D7000 and that he is going to refund my money in full, plus postage. He wouldn't be drawn on the exact level of problems with the model as in percentages, but said that it was a lot and that the D7000 is the worst disaster in Nikons history.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 1, 2011)

I got mine a month ago... no problems to date.


----------



## ghache (Apr 1, 2011)

almost 5 k shots on mine without any problem.

I shot in -30 degree celcius temp for 3-4 hours in a row and in +35 i9n mexico for a week, humidity and sand and its still working like a brand new one.

the batteries also last FOREVER, i shot around 1600 shots and about 30 min of video during my trip in mexico, on the same battery with alot of playback time.


----------



## KmH (Apr 1, 2011)

About 2 weeks ago a local D7000 owner contacted me because they were having focus issues with their new D7000.

Turns out they had no clue how to use a camera that complex, yet expected it to perform like the P&S camera it replaced. Their focus issues were in fact just normal depth-of-field and the camera was performing normally.

So, when I see a first post like Yorkie's, I always wonder if he has any experience with a dSLR camera, or is a neophyete shooter that cannot decern between a broken camera and user error. Particularly since D7000 #2 also supposedly has issues.

But, that's where a lot of perfectly good refurbished cameras come from.


----------



## pdq5oh (Apr 1, 2011)

KmH said:


> About 2 weeks ago a local D7000 owner contacted me because they were having focus issues with their new D7000.
> 
> Turns out they had no clue how to use a camera that complex, yet expected it to perform like the P&S camera it replaced. Their focus issues were in fact just normal depth-of-field and the camera was performing normally.
> 
> ...



Ain't that the truth.


----------



## traylorc (Apr 2, 2011)

I have had my d7000 for a couple of weeks now, no issues whatsoever.  It was somewhat of a challenge to find the Body Only version of the d7000. every place I initially looked either did not have the d7000 in stock or only had the Body + Kit Lens.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been to 3 different camera shops here in denver.  all of them have the 7000's in stock, both kits and bodies.  Although none of them carry a battery pack for it.


----------

